# Amish eggs and paracord.



## catfish (Jan 2, 2014)

Driving through wellington ohio a few days ago. I see a Amish farm selling brown eggs. I stop in to buy a dozen, to my surprise, only $1.25 a dozen. 
Mr Miller had two young children out playing in the yard. I point to my paracord bracelet and ask " if his children would be able to have one for a gift. I ask you because I'm not sure if these are appropriate to wear, if not I apologize". 
He said his children would love one and appreciate it. 
As I'm giving his 2 children a bracelet. ...... I hear some more children behind me. I turn to find 6 more. Lol. 
They each pick a paracord bracelet and went running, comparing them to each other.
The smiles on their faces were priceless.


----------



## havasu (Jul 18, 2013)

Good for you!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

How long was you up here in Ohio?


----------



## catfish (Jan 2, 2014)

MrParacord said:


> How long was you up here in Ohio?


I was in Dayton Ohio just enough to get a good sleep and unload. Then loaded did a short run to Wellington. Ran dead head to upper Sandusky for a 8am pick up. But when I got there, they loaded me 9 hours early . Dropped in St Charles Illinois. Got another good sleep then loaded in Franklin park Illinois to Charleston West Virginia. Then a short run to the backwoods of WV to a deep coal mine for an emergency run to deliver a air drill compressor . The to Mt Sterling Ky now sitting in Duncansville Pennsylvania since 8 am Saturday. I hope they get me a load soon to end a good pay week Monday.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Your job sounds interesting.


----------



## catfish (Jan 2, 2014)

MrParacord said:


> Your job sounds interesting.


I like it, until I have to sit all weekend for a load. Not knowing when you get the next load is a bit troublesome ....lol


----------



## catfish (Jan 2, 2014)

But sitting does give me time to break out the cast iron skillet and camp stove to make a nice dinner. Sunday night was fajita night. Lol


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Very creative.


----------



## spykidd825 (Feb 23, 2015)

Looks delicious


----------



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm hungry now dang!!! Lol


----------

